# looking for a new..



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

im looking for a kayak under 10 foot long and no more then 550 in price im going to bee fishing the bay and the beach with it so and help or suggestions would be really appreciated:thumbup:


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

You can find a few kayaks for 550.00 and under, look on craigslist you may get lucky there. Although if i were you i would think twice about buying a 10 foot kayak, you will be miserable. I bought a 12 foot yak and at first it was great, but now i want BIGGER one...


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Get a 12' or longer if you are going to do any kind of open water fishing at all. Take a look at the Perception Pescador 12' or a used Tarpon 120. There are a ton of yaks to choose from around $500. The 12' range is a good all around length to fish bays, rivers and small to medium sized lakes. If I had one regret it's that I can't stand and site fish from my yak. 
P.S.
I mention the Pescador because you can pick one up new for around $500 from Dick's, Academy and West Marine.
And I have a Pescador.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

X2 on the pescadore, i also have one.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

hey Jeff, if your starting out and wanting a kayak the pescadore sport is a great kayak. I also have one and I love it. Its 12 footer and it does it job. Sometimes I wish I had a bigger one but that comes in time... anyways check out sports academy, they have some good prices. i would think twice about a 10 footer, the extra couple of feet really helps.
Take care


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Pescadore sport from academy. 12' $499.99 great kayak. You won't like a 10'. Trust me


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Good advice. Perception is a great brand


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Bump on the Pesacadore I got one in October and its a great kayak and it tracks like a champ. The only thing I didn't like was the scupper holes which is an easy fix I've been meaning to post. Involves expandable freeze plugs and a regular large boat stopper.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

If your kayak has to be under 10' the mini-x is great. Not a fast kayak but is very stable and lots of storage with a large hatch right in front of you.


----------

